# [video] How to unscramble a Mastermagic



## leandrobaltazar (May 5, 2012)

On my last competition lots of people came to me to fix their mastermagics. I really liked it and had a lot of fun doing it.
But for those who want to unscramble it, i made this video. As mentioned in the video I can't explain all steps, because the mastermagic can has so many positions. Nevertheless I hope that the tips I give in this video are enough to fix your mastermagic.
The video is in german, but I added english subtitles. I tried my best translating it correctly, but still there may be some errors. In this case I would appreciate if you find some mistakes and tell me.


----------

